

Congress passes bill for web accessibility - kajecounterhack
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/posttech/2010/09/congress_passes_disabilites_bi.html

======
devmonk
And notice how they changed "requirement" to "objectives" in:
[http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-
bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=11...](http://frwebgate.access.gpo.gov/cgi-
bin/getdoc.cgi?dbname=111_cong_bills&docid=f:s3828rfh.txt)

Does that mean it isn't manditory? This is basically what I was saying here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1718230>

imo politicians are all about talk and bills, but when it comes down to making
things easier on the handicapped, lobbyists win out.

